# Help with Tyres



## turls (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello 
Im looking to buy some new michelin agilis due to the fact they will make a lot less road noise than what i have at the moment (and its a real noise problem to me at the mo), only when checking all of my tyres i seem to have 2 different sizes ???is this standard ? the front are 225/70/r15 ( 112-110r )
and the rear are 215/70/r15 ( 109-107q )
Ihave looked through all paperwork and the only size that i can find is what is on the rear and that is what the fiat handbook says not Hymer ,, please help anyone who knows 

Many thanks Nick 

ps the van is a Hymer 564 A class 1996


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

They are probably the size on the rear

joe


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Maybe someone changed them in order to make the fuel consumption a little better. The difference is that the 225's are about 1.5% bigger in terms of circumference so it makes the gearing just a tad higher. They also have a higher load index so can carry a little more weight. They will also run at a slightly lower pressure for the same weight.

I have changed my 215's for 225's recently (because I needed a higher load index). There is no reason why you cannot stick with 225's if you are happy with the way the motorhome runs. They do also make the speedo readings more accurate.

JohnW


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I was chatting with the Michelin rep yesterday, and he says that the Agilis tyres are hard to get at the moment - even his motorhome was fitted with new Continentals as he could get any Michelin Agilis for love nor money!!!!

Colin


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

turls said:


> the front are 225/70/r15 ( 112-110r )
> and the rear are 215/70/r15 ( 109-107q )


The main difference is that the 215's are narrower than the 225's.

The aspect ratio is the same, so they should have the same rolling radius/diameter.

110R Load index is 1060kg max per tyre Speed Index is 106mph
107Q Load index is 975kg max per tyre Speed Index is 99mph

I've not come across double figures after the tyre size for speed and load ratings, they are usually 109T or something like that, so I have ignored the first figures in both cases.

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

camallison said:


> I was chatting with the Michelin rep yesterday, and he says that the Agilis tyres are hard to get at the moment - even his motorhome was fitted with new Continentals as he could get any Michelin Agilis for love nor money!!!!
> 
> Colin


What size?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

listerdiesel said:


> The aspect ratio is the same, so they should have the same rolling radius/diameter.


The ratio (70 i.e 70%) is the same but it is 70% of 225 compared with 70% of 215 so therefore the circumference is slightly bigger, hence the alteration to the gearing/speedo.

JohnW


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Wizzo said:


> listerdiesel said:
> 
> 
> > The aspect ratio is the same, so they should have the same rolling radius/diameter.
> ...


Yep, slight difference 324mm and 338mm rolling radius.

Peter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> I've not come across double figures after the tyre size for speed and load ratings, they are usually 109T or something like that, so I have ignored the first figures in both cases.


I'm surprised you haven't come across the dual load index of commercial tyres.



> LOAD AND SPEED MARKINGS ON COMMERCIAL TYRES
> 
> These markings are linked together because they are inter-related. They are known as the 'Load Index' and the 'Speed Rating Symbol'. Load index is a numerical code which shows the maximum load a tyre can carry at the speed shown by it Speed Rating Symbol. The index is usually given for both single and twinned tyres. The Speed Rating Symbol indicates the speed at which the tyre can carry a load shown by it Load Index.
> 
> ...


----------



## pbell (Dec 8, 2012)

listerdiesel said:


> Yep, slight difference 324mm and 338mm rolling radius.
> 
> Peter


These things are not that precise I'm afraid.

My 225/70 Falken R51s are visibly and measurably narrower than the 215/70 Vanco Campers they replaced.

The circumference of the 225s (measured off the rim hence uniflated) is 4% greater then the 215s though.

Work that one out..


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Stanner said:


> I'm surprised you haven't come across the dual load index of commercial tyres.


Nope, never seen them yet, although we only run Renault Trafics which although they have commercial tyres, they are single rating.

Peter


----------



## turls (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for all comments guys , all i thinking now is ,are the agilis 215's worth the money for that extra bit of quiet ?? Also as for the gearing i really could do with with lower gearing , i pop it into 5th and anything other than a slight gradient and ive got my foot hard down , i have heard you can change the fith gear ratio on the fiat ducato ,but haven't seen a conversion for a 2.5 td 1996 , has anyone ???? 

Look forward to any replies and help 

Nick


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Cheaper than my Berlingo multispace tyres!
Yes in my opinion they are worth it.
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m27b0s586...Eff_:_E_Wet_Grip:_B_NoiseClass:_2_Noise:_70dB


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

you could go for a winter tyre I have Toyo 09 and haven't got stuck on wet grass since putting them on

Joe


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Tyre noise*

I wish I could hear my tyres over the din of my engine. :lol:


----------

